# Migration von WIN 7 auf SSD Klappt nicht Bootmanager fehlt



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab da ein Problem: 
Hab mir eine neue SSD OCZ Vertex-3 120 GB gekauft und wollte mein bestehendes BS WIN 7 auf die SSD umziehen lassen.
Mit "Acronis true image home" hab ich ein Backup auf eine interne Partition gezogen und dann das "recovery" auf die SSD gepackt MIT dem System MBR !!!
die SSD vorher mit "diskpart" vorbereitet (partitioniert etc.). Nach dem abklemmen der "alten" HDD und umstellen im BIOS auf AHCI inklusive die Bootreihenfolge auf OCZ SSD, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
"Bootmanager fehlt" 
Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen und mir sagen wo das Eichhörnchen  (Fehler) liegt, für einen Tipp wär ich echt dankbar.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

ich würde an deiner stelle neuinstallieren. es geht nichts über ein frisches system.
diese klonerei ist murks und geht oft schief...
und bei einer neuinstalltion stellt sich windows komplett auf die SSD ein und du musst nicht zig sachen einstellen usw...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2012)

Leg die win7 DVD rein, starte von ihr und wähle den Reparaturmodus dann wird automatisch der Bootloader von win7 neu geschrieben!


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> ich würde an deiner stelle neuinstallieren. es geht nichts über ein frisches system.
> diese klonerei ist murks und geht oft schief...
> und bei einer neuinstalltion stellt sich windows komplett auf die SSD ein und du musst nicht zig sachen einstellen usw...


 

Ja hab ich schon überlegt, dödel schon 2 Tage daran rum aber dieses ewige neuinstallieren aller Gerätetreiber etc. (bin ja faul ) schreckt mich ab.


----------



## blackout24 (20. Mai 2012)

Weil installieren auf ner SSD ja auch so schrecklich lange dauert.


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

hab ich gestern schon versucht, da gab es nach dem Neustart immer einen Bluescreen bzw. WIN 7 kam mit einem kurzen aufflackern und weg war`s wieder.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

hast du im bios AHCI aktiviert?
welche win7 version ist das genau?

ne neuinstallation geht ruckzuck mit einer SSD. nix mit ewig warten und so. neustarts gehen in sekunden. 
ich würde echt neu installieren. hast mehr von und muss dich später nicht rumärgern. ein sauberes system ist eh viel schneller und so merkst du die vorteile von einer SSD noch mehr.


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

Jepp AHCI ist aktiviert die SSD wird auch angezeigt, BS ist WIN7 Ultimate 64. Das Board ist ein ASUS P8 67 Pro Rev. 3.0, der Marvel Controller läuft auch gut beim booten wird die OCZ auch erkannt.


----------



## Phylypp123 (20. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten wenn du um jede Neuinstalltion rum kommen willst und ein Risiko eingehen willst kannst du das ausprobieren O&O SSD Migration Kit - Download - CHIP Online Das ist ähnlich wie die von Intel. Gibt es auch als "richtige" Vollversion (Das ist eine Test-Vollversion) von O&O oder Paragon. Dabei können aber auch im schlimmsten Fall alle Daten verloren gehen.

Bei einem Freund hat das von O&O geklappt, man muss dann nur alle Einstellungen selber machen etc. Als Nebeneffekt ist aufgetreten das manche Ordern, Bibliotheken oder Icons ein Schloss unten haben. Die Dateien sind vollfunktionsfähig nur dieses Schloss ist halt da (Ich glaube weil es eine Testversion ist klappt das mit dem migrieren der Benutzer nicht so ganz)

Ich kann nur raten neuinstallieren. Die Zeit die du in Treiber installieren steckst, steckst du so zum Teil im Umstellen der Einstellungen wie Abschalten von Fragmentierung, Boot-Fragmentierung etc.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

Wolfmann schrieb:


> Jepp AHCI ist aktiviert die SSD wird auch angezeigt, BS ist WIN7 Ultimate 64. Das Board ist ein ASUS P8 67 Pro Rev. 3.0, der Marvel Controller läuft auch gut beim booten wird die OCZ auch erkannt.


 schalte den schei* marvell controller vom board bitte bitte aus und schliess die SSD an den intel controller an!!!

der marvell controller ist sehr schlecht und wird dringenstens empfohlen diese nicht zu benutzen und ganz abzuschalten!


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

OK ich versuch mal O&O... wenns nicht klappt gibt es eine Neuinstallation ...


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

hast du meinen letzten post nicht gelesen? das ist echt wichtig!!! mach das!!!


----------



## Phylypp123 (20. Mai 2012)

Wolfmann schrieb:


> OK ich versuch mal O&O... wenns nicht klappt gibt es eine Neuinstallation ...



Bitte vergiss nicht deine Daten zu speichern und bedenke das ist eine Testversion aus dem Labor. Es gibt eine richtige Version 4.x (kostenpflichtig) glaube ich und das ist 1.0  

Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Controllern nur ich glaube du solltest jenachdem auf dj*viper hören ^^


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

So das wars fertig.. Juhuuu super.. Danke Dir nochmals.... mit O&O hats geklappt, O&O installiert (danke für den Link) Festplatte geklont und fertig. System läuft schnell und stabil in seiner "alten" Konfiguration alle Games   und Treiber sind da, ging absolut super. Jetzt noch die alten Partitionen löschen und Speicherplatz freigeben. Dann sollte es das gewesen sein.


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

OK das werd ich machen, muss nur die Platten umstecken, die beiden Intelplätze sind schon besetzt. Aber der Umzug hat mit O&O funktioniert. Das System läuft jetzt rappelschnell, Danke Dir für Deinen Tipp.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

na das ist doch klasse. hätte ich nicht gedacht 
wie gesagt, marvell ganz abschalten!


----------



## Wolfmann (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
dank des Tipp`s von Phylypp123 das System mittels O&O zu migrieren hat es jetzt geklappt. 
Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Vorschläge, ich wusste das man im PCGH Forum immer eine gute Hilfe bekommt.


----------



## Phylypp123 (20. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja super, glückwunsch 

Ich würde dir nurnochmal empfehlen per CrystalDiskInfo oder dergleichen das Alignment zu überprüfen und ob Trim aktiv ist, beides ist sehr wichtig für die weitere Benutzung. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir das mal durchzulesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html Falls du das nicht schon getan hast.


----------

